# I can't access my subscribed threads page!



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't access my subscribed threads page. I keep getting

Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58


And this has just been happening within the past hour or so.


----------



## blargney the second (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm getting it too.  I've been using it as my primary interface to EN World for so long that I can't even remember how to use the forums the regular way... help me Obi-Wan!


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 2, 2007)

I JUST tried to open mine and saw the same thing, then saw this thread while searching the most recent threads.

So yeah, same problem.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, at least I know it's not my compy causing the trouble.

Yo, a lil help por favor? Would be mucho apprecato.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 2, 2007)

Just another "Me too" post.


----------



## Greybar (Dec 2, 2007)

And not surprisingly I just got the error trying to add a thread to my subscribes...


----------



## Ry (Dec 3, 2007)

same here


----------



## kirinke (Dec 3, 2007)

Greybar said:
			
		

> And not surprisingly I just got the error trying to add a thread to my subscribes...




The plot thickens! We need a gumshoe around here! Or a good programmer, whichever comes first!    

On a more serious note, mine is still giving me the white screen o death whenever I try to log onto my subscribed threads page.

Grrr.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm having the same problem, though I'm currently circumventing it somewhat by going to "Edit Profile" and saving changes without changing anything. It then gives me a page with the subscribed threads that have new posts since my last visit.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 3, 2007)

Another "Me too" post for ya.  THanks.

Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 3, 2007)

And me too! Group pressure!   

Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58

Pinotage


----------



## drothgery (Dec 3, 2007)

And yet another 'me too' post...

Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58


----------



## Ilium (Dec 3, 2007)

I assume it's everybody (my subscriptions are broken the same way).  Thanks for the tip, Dalamar!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, it's everybody.  We know about it.  This website is old and creaky - roll on EN World II!


----------



## IanArgent (Dec 3, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yes, it's everybody.  We know about it.  This website is old and creaky - roll on EN World II!




Don't suppose there's a timeline? Not being able to make news subs is a pain


----------



## Darkness (Dec 3, 2007)

IanArgent said:
			
		

> Not being able to make news subs is a pain



 Yeah; I'm going to bookmark interesting threads until ENW 2.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2007)

IanArgent said:
			
		

> Don't suppose there's a timeline? Not being able to make news subs is a pain




November 2nd, 2007.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 3, 2007)

Heh, I assumed the whole site was down for the last day or so.


----------



## blargney the second (Dec 3, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> November 2nd, 2007.



*laugh* That should be used in the dictionary as an example for both 'disingenuous' and 'hilarious'.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 4, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Heh, I assumed the whole site was down for the last day or so.




Heh, I often get here through a direct link to my Subs, so I thought it's been down the last couple days, too.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2007)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Heh, I assumed the whole site was down for the last day or so.




So that's why you've been playing hooky! Thwaps him upside the head with a rolled up newspaper.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 4, 2007)

Another "me too" post...



> That should be used in the dictionary as an example for both 'disingenuous' and 'hilarious'.




Disinlarious?  Hilingenuous?


----------



## Bad Paper (Dec 4, 2007)

me too


----------



## Ry (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah, that was my favorite feature :...(


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Dec 4, 2007)

that's putting it mildly

will have to use another program like ikeepbookmarks to keep it striaght.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2007)

Got it too. Guess no new threads until EWII comes out. Which is ... ?


----------



## Hairfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Happening to me, too.  At least now I know it's not a nasty script that arrived with some German pron.  And I can't imagine that anyone else on these boards uses the internet for that.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 5, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> *laugh* That should be used in the dictionary as an example for both 'disingenuous' and 'hilarious'.



 What is this supposed to accomplish other than pissing me off?

Screw it.  I'm not reading any part of this damn forum again until the upgrade is done. I have enough stress without snarky comments to go with it.


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 5, 2007)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> What is this supposed to accomplish other than pissing me off?
> 
> Screw it.  I'm not reading any part of this damn forum again until the upgrade is done. I have enough stress without snarky comments to go with it.




I imagine it has to be very stressful. Just want to let you know we all appreciate everything you are doing for us. So thank you, Michael!


----------



## blargney the second (Dec 5, 2007)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> What is this supposed to accomplish other than pissing me off?



It was not at all my intent to slight your work.  Morrus' reply was playfully insincere, which is one of the meanings of disingenuous.

I'm not slagging you - I was actually complimenting Morrus on his disarmingly funny way of handling the situation.
-blarg


----------



## Ry (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, my point was just "Oh... subscribed threads are gone. "  and after Morrus' comment I thought "Wait, are they not coming back before ENWorld II?  Is that a long time?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 6, 2007)

Note to all users.

The My Control Panel page will let you see any new posts to subscribed threads.  It just won't  let you see any threads that don't have new posts in them.

http://www.enworld.org/usercp.php?

That's the link, but you can get to it from one of the drop down menues at the top.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## buzz (Dec 6, 2007)

Is this going to get fixed anytime soon?


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Note to all users.
> 
> The My Control Panel page will let you see any new posts to subscribed threads.  It just won't  let you see any threads that don't have new posts in them.
> 
> ...



But you still can't subscribe to new threads, which is the problem I was wondering when it would be addressed.


----------



## Bront (Dec 7, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Is this going to get fixed anytime soon?



Likely with ENW 2.  That will be ready as soon as it is.

Can't be more specific than that, due to the human element and wanting good and working product.  It is coming along though.


----------



## buzz (Dec 7, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Likely with ENW 2.  That will be ready as soon as it is.



I've been staring at my screen for a few minutes now, unsure of how to respond to this, so I'll move on.

When ENW2 arrives, will my existing history of subscribed threads still exist? I'm mainly concerned about all the previous Chicago Gameday threads, as I reference them quite a bit.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's a hint that I've used for now: Add a link to the latest post in any thread you want to watch in your sig.  That way its easy to get to a list of bookmarks and you can cycle through the list as often as you want.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 7, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> But you still can't subscribe to new threads, which is the problem I was wondering when it would be addressed.




I have been able to subscribe to new threads using the utilities at the bottom of a New Post screen. I also have it set in my profile to auto-subscribe to any threads I post in.  Both of these tools still work.


----------



## cougent (Dec 8, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> When ENW2 arrives, will my existing history of subscribed threads still exist?



My question also.  If they are just "unavailable for now" then I am not thrilled, but not distressed either.

If they are lost and gone forever, then I will need to conference with my friend Jack Daniels for a while!

I understand either way, been playing this IT game WAY too long to get upset about anything anymore.  Just some things require longer conferences with JD than others at this point.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 8, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I have been able to subscribe to new threads using the utilities at the bottom of a New Post screen. I also have it set in my profile to auto-subscribe to any threads I post in.  Both of these tools still work.



That appears to have worked. An workable solution for threads I post to; not so much to those I just read. But thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kesh (Dec 8, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Likely with ENW 2.  That will be ready as soon as it is.
> 
> Can't be more specific than that, due to the human element and wanting good and working product.  It is coming along though.



 That... is a bad idea. We have a function of the boards that has been highly used for a long time, which is currently not working. And the solution is: "Wait for the new version, which will be out in weeks/months/years"?


----------

